# Simrad or lowrance



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone I'm looking at getting a new fishfinder /gps I have always had lowrance but I see the the simrad Evo2 is a nice unit but the lowrance hds 12 is also a nice unit ant advice between the also was throwing around getting two 9 inch units one for fishfinder and one for gps so I don't have to screw sround with them while fishing any thoughts on that


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I ended up getting 2 nine inch HDS Lorance units, 1 Total scan and 1 without transducer. In the process of networking them so I can use any function from the front or rear, especially for using the Xi5 Motorguide.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure if you can still get a new EVO 2 the EVO 3 came out last yr.
The EVO 2 vs the HDS GEN 2 ? 
What it came down to for me at the time was the buttons and the flush mount. The EVO 2 flush mounted only sticks up about 3/16. Both are made by Navico. The harder thing was the transducer. I have a chip thru hull and the structure scan lss 2 
Go to West Marine and play with both side by side. I think now it the EVO 3 vs the Lawrence Carbon.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One thing I will say about Lorance.. On the higher end units they try.. and I say try.. to offer up new units that will accommodate outdated transducers and other hook-ups with the newer technology. They just don't run off to the total new versions leaving your older stuff behind.
These new Gen 3 units are awesome and do a lot of different things.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you guys info is much appreciated


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I run two Simrad nss12 units on my consol and one nss9 on the front with a lowrance hds9 gen3 on the front as well. I really like that the screens are glass on the somrads and the picture quality. I run a navionics chip in the consol unit and it can share with my front unit to make it easier to mark and stay on fish.


----------

